# Kordon Rid Ick + safe for snails?



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

The title mostly says it all. Is it safe for me to keep my mystery snail in the tank while using Kordon Rid Ick +? I can only find information on the Kordon Ick Attack herbal treatment, which is NOT what I have. I suspect it's not safe so I'm pulling the snail out, but I don't have a great place to keep him in the meantime so if possible I'd rather keep him in the main tank while it's being treated. 

Thanks!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I cant say for certain whether it's safe or not, however if it's not safe it probably contains copper which means that the tank will not be safe for snails or invertabrates for a long time, if ever again.

http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ridich/index.htm

Not recommended for invetebrates.. thats what snails are right?


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Most medications are not safe for snails or other invertebrates. Also when using different medications if you have anything in your tank like corys, plecos, or other scaleless type of fish you need to be careful with using those. Some of them require using a lower dosage for them to be safe. I would definitly remove the snail for the course of the treatment.


----------

